# Anarchist Mod Ammonia and Salt Patina



## Necris (2/1/15)

Evening All
after countless hours of polishing i have decided to try my hand at the aforementioned patina process.
Couldn't find clear ammonia,but cloudy looks to be working fine(smells horrible,grab a dust mask minimum)
Many thanks to JuicyJoes for the container 
I followed a basic ammonia and iodated table salt fume chamber tutorial.
you will need ammonia,table salt,220 grit sandpaper or finer,a plastic tub and a spray bottle.



Sand the mod with 220 grit or finer,for a finer patina i would recommend a 600,but for a chunky salt patina im hoping 220 is as adequate as stated online.
After sanding i washed with soap and water and dried with vapertowel
(wearing gloves from here on out,no oils or dirt on the tube ot he patina will chip and look patchy)

I Placed 2 sheets of vapertowel at the bottom of the tub,sprayed with ammonia and closed the lid.
PLEASE BE SURE TO USE ADEQUATE PROTECTION,GLOVES,DUST MASK MINIMUM,AMMONIA IS BRUTAL!
I also opted to plug the ends of the tube rather than cover the threads with vaseline,im hoping this is enough as i under stand its a bit of a bugger to get it off em.

put a screw through each side of the tub to secure the wooden plugs.
The tube was misted with ammonia an salt sprinkled over,tub closed.
15 min







1hr:
i packed on the salt with the next mist and left it for an hour(just to see what it would do)



2Hrs:
Rinsed some of the salt off with next mist(spray bottle decided to go bi polar and alternate between direct jets and mist!)
heavy salt looks to bring out the golds and black/browns



I once again sprayed it and added a couple of shakes of crushed sea salt to see if it does anything different,here it sits for the night.



Will update in the morning,keep you guys interested

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riddle (2/1/15)

I'm following this thread. Saw this on YouTube a while back. Was thinking of trying it myself on the nemesis. Final results should be interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (2/1/15)

Did you remove the button part?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (2/1/15)

Here's an awesome url pertaining to patina formulas: http://www.sciencecompany.com/Patina-Formulas-for-Brass-Bronze-and-Copper-W160.aspx

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris (2/1/15)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Did you remove the button part?


I did indeed, the stay as they are, stainless steel doesn't patina.but I think it will be an awesome contrast.

@johan, thank you, will check them out, have been hunting things to experiment with.why is there no bicarb in this house
@Riddle, follow along, if this fails I will document the redo and lessons learnt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/1/15)

Can't wait to see how this turns out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necris (3/1/15)

Morning all,time for an update.
spent the night in the fume chamber and has now been set out to dry.
dropped an edge of the mod into the tub whilst removing the mod,and have eaten a chunk of patina away.
plus side is that its oxidizing a nice green in the sea air while drying
thinking slots in the tub instead of holes to allow for easier removal.

anyhow,some pics of the progress.
7:45 am:



9:00AM:



i have a lense brush i am using to gently expose more copper to see if i can get more green before i rinse in acetone(actually citrus nail polish remover with acetone,lets hope it works)

will start prepping for clear coat process today,will need:
Clear lacquer,
2000 grit finishing sandpaper
a well ventilated area to spray(i use a box,outdoors in my courtyard,keeps dust etc... off while offering adequate ventilation.

personally,i HATE sanding clear coat as im a perfectionist,nothing but mirror is good enough,but i can never achieve it.
Knowing myself well enough by now,i know i wont leave it alone to dry once sprayed,so i dont even have sandpaper yet,will buy it tomorrow after the first coat is dried and luvly.
i also intend to oven bake the clear coated mod once completed

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riddle (3/1/15)

Progressing nicely.


----------



## Necris (3/1/15)

Okay,so i got impatient and rinsed...patina is seriously fragile,even the lense brush was a bit too rough once wet.
I still love the finished patina,just hope clear doesnt dull the blue too much,its exactly what i wanted



Seeing some green and white specks forming while drying after rinse,exposed copper is also darkening

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/15)

Necris said:


> Okay,so i got impatient and rinsed...patina is seriously fragile,even the lense brush was a bit too rough once wet.
> I still love the finished patina,just hope clear doesnt dull the blue too much,its exactly what i wanted
> View attachment 18648
> 
> ...


That's looking seriously cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (3/1/15)

@Necris Love it... I was thinking of doing that myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/1/15)

Nicely done. That's a risky job and I can only applause you for taking a chance. Looks like it's paying off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)

That look so super sick @Necris 

Amped to see the final product dude!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (3/1/15)

Freaken awesome. Nicely done man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (3/1/15)

Many thanks guys, was certainly a steep learning curve thus far, and one far from over.

Clear is really making colours pop, loving it.
Amazing day today so paint us drying quick quick.








KInda like the distressed look i gt from the patchy thick salt,but my next attempt will incorporate a vinyl,
hoping for something like this
PROPS TO DUSTIN SHAW,THIS ISNT MINE!
(found it via a FB group called patina mods)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1400970210164174/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Dubz (3/1/15)

It looks amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (3/1/15)

Clear coat done and now to cure until tomorrow when I wet sand and do final coat.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)

Necris said:


> Clear coat done and now to cure until tomorrow when I wet sand and do final coat.



Now that os something to be proud of @Necris 

Well done chap

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (3/1/15)

Awesome dude! It looks brilliant!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (3/1/15)

Looks really awesome bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (3/1/15)

Thanks a mil guys,cant wait to see after wet sand,hopefully it will show all the depth i intended it to.
photo's dont do it justice,the blue is prevalent but under the blue are rich copper,gold and brown swirls


----------



## Alex (3/1/15)

Well done man, that looks so cool.


via iphone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (3/1/15)

Well done man. Waiting to see end result but it already looks beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/1/15)

Absolutely stunning @Necris . The risk pays off indeed. This is a custom job to be proud of

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/1/15)

Stunning, well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/15)

It looks frikken awesome @Necris

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Necris (4/1/15)

Morning all, overnight drying done,and pre coffee I popped it into the oven to bake.
Sadly, I have buggered up the steps, I'm supposed to wet sand and then bake.
Baking has brought out greens where we once had blues.






Will see if wet sanding is still necessary after baking

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)

still looks flippen awesome IMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (4/1/15)

Agreed @Arthster, well worth the effort.
Not a great fan of green,but it looks amazing with the copper and gold colours.
About 20 minutes of baking to go and we will see what we are working with

Fyi: Baked at 70'c for 45min

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)

It is an awesome combination for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necris (4/1/15)

Now I need to find an rda/rta with copper accents, thinking orchid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Necris said:


> Morning all, overnight drying done,and pre coffee I popped it into the oven to bake.
> Sadly, I have buggered up the steps, I'm supposed to wet sand and then bake.
> Baking has brought out greens where we once had blues.
> 
> ...



Wow, that looks spectacular 

Unlike you, I'm not a fan of blue, but the green looks amazing...it now looks like a proper treasure found in a sunken wreck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Necris (4/1/15)

Final bake and polish done, won't be wet sanding, finish is fantastic as is.
Green will take some getting used to, but I still love the finished product.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Gorgeous...I even like the shiny bits, makes it look like you are busy cleaning it and that's the only parts you've gotten to 

On a side note, I'd be very careful walking past a fishtank with that thing...the fishies might want their treasure back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid (4/1/15)

Looks so awesome. I think the green looks better to be honest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (4/1/15)

I like the green. But I'm a blue type of guy. Is it necessary to bake it once it's blue or can you just leave it as is sand and coat?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (4/1/15)

@Riddle,i agree to be honest,the blue was epic,much preferred it to the green,but as many have said,the green does look good.
the baking hardens the clear coat and removes any dull spots that may have occurred between coats.
I don't think it is absolutely necessary,but having used cheapy R40 clear coat,i thought i might give it as much chance of surviving me and my clumsiness as possible.
Next round i will be using enamel based clear coat,clear lacquer works,but doesn't give me the glassy depth im looking for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (4/1/15)

looking killer @Necris

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Necris (4/1/15)

I need to stop researching this.
now I need more copper/brass mods.so many recipes to try.
Good thing I go on leave in 2 days, so will have time a plenty.
Vinyl templates added beforehand elevate this to another level.


----------



## Silver (4/1/15)

Well done @Necris

I like the photos by the sea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (4/1/15)

Practicing torching stainless on my old trident.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (4/1/15)

Necris said:


> @Riddle,i agree to be honest,the blue was epic,much preferred it to the green,but as many have said,the green does look good.
> the baking hardens the clear coat and removes any dull spots that may have occurred between coats.
> I don't think it is absolutely necessary,but having used cheapy R40 clear coat,i thought i might give it as much chance of surviving me and my clumsiness as possible.
> Next round i will be using enamel based clear coat,clear lacquer works,but doesn't give me the glassy depth im looking for.



Well it still looks very good. Well done on the first attempt.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/1/15)

This looks amazing!! I have a funny feeling my Panzer might be going for a swim!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Necris (4/1/15)

aaaand it continues,found a brass potjie i have been hoarding for years after losing the lid.
Method is somewhat different.
supersaturated the ammonia with salt this time,no sprinkling.
added 2 more paper towels to my chamber,sprinked salt on them.

this is where it gets interesting,i covered the paper towel with a layer of well rinsed and dried moss from my paving(clean paving and patina material)
that was sprayed with the salt+ammonia mix,the mod was covered in dijon mustard,placed in the bowl and again covered with moss and sprayed.

Lets see what we get,im hoping the moss texture goes over to the patina

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (5/1/15)

Nice job dude. Looks great. and that blue color is awesome. Nicely done..


----------



## Necris (5/1/15)

Thanks man, playing around with temp tattoos at the moment, scorpion just to see how it sticks etc...want to get some celtic bands and Crosses made up for future vinyl based projects

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (5/1/15)

Hey very nice idea with the temp tattoo... 

So what exactly made the blue go green. As when I do my patina Id like to make it green and blue together


----------



## Necris (5/1/15)

whatalotigot said:


> Hey very nice idea with the temp tattoo...
> 
> So what exactly made the blue go green. As when I do my patina Id like to make it green and blue together


The tattoo is hardly what i would call my style,but i figure let me experiemnt with the tacky stick ons before i find the vinyl templates i seek,in fact i have already replaced it with a larger colour tattoo
The green came up when i baked the clear coat in the oven,until then it was solidly blue.
Blues and greens are generally created using salt and ammonia,but thats where the simplicity ends.
Various types of salt will give different colours.
I would think leaving blues to fume longer will create some green,but its a very much unpredictable process.
On pure copper sheeting it can be more or less straight forward,but once we start with clones,the alloys can be anything,hence we each get different results.
I noticed green when i took my second experiment out of the fume chamber this morning.
Had used a bit of colemans dijon mustard as well,will see if it retains the mix of colours after drying
A bit back i posted a link to a FB group patina mods,all questions will be answered in their FILES section







Beware, this is somewhat addictive, just bought himalayan pink salt, mustard and another bottle of ammonia.
Lol...don't even have anything to patina

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## whatalotigot (5/1/15)

Got a Copper Nemesis I am going to patina. I will do it on the weekend when I have some time. Gonna take ur advice and give it a go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (5/1/15)

Let me summarise what I have learnt.

1)Clear ammonia is preferable over cloudy.
2)Different salt particle sizes have different effects, too big and it blocks patina from forming, likewise for too thickly crusted.

3)Rather than sprinkling salt, mix the salt with the ammonia until supersaturated, then decant into your spray bottle, stop when you notice particles going across so you don't block your spray nozzle.

4)Baking changes the colour, rather invest in a better clear coat than bake a cheap one.
(I have been offered a litre of poly clear coat, can't wait to start playing)

5)Use corks or rubber stoppers to block the ends, vase line the threads anyway.
Wood plugs swell and don't come out. I had to destroy them and remove in chunks.
This literally had me re cutting threads after a screwdriver slipped.

6)Mist hourly at most, shorter intervals wash too much patina off.adjust timing to local climate obviously.

7) don't rinse under water, lightly brush excess salt off in an acetone bath, nail polish remover with acetone also works and smells pretty too

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## hands (5/1/15)

really nice modding you have done. i like the look in blue and in green. i could not find any ammonia in town so i am gonna try the boiled egg patina method.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (5/1/15)

@hands found ammonia in the cleaning Isle at spar and pnp, no where else really.the good stuff I will source next week.
The boiled egg works well from what I have seen but will produce more browns and golds.
Vinegar also works for fuming, just never mix ammonia and bleach, deadly gas is produced.want to say chloramine but could be wrong


This however, is still practicing,have already improved my method, if I wasn't flying to jhb on Wednesday I would be sanding right about now


----------



## hands (5/1/15)

i asked my wife to get me some and she could not find any. but i will go look tomorrow. the egg patina is just to scratch that itch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (5/1/15)

Just a note on acetone guys. (Trust me I have done this and its not cool) if your using acetone even outside use some form of a dust mask. Acetone poisoning is serious. I use the stuff often with my model building and I have had poisoning. You don't know it happened you will be fine one minute and dog sick the next. 

The closest feeling I can describe is like silvering, just 100X worse.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris (5/1/15)

Agree with @Arthster, I can't stress enough how important a mask is, I have a medical grade face mask inside a dust mask and the ammonia still gets through

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necris (5/1/15)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arthster (5/1/15)

That looks awesome bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (5/1/15)

Arthster said:


> That looks awesome bud


I must agree, has been clear coated and will stay as is for a while.
But watch this space,much more still to come, I simply don't have enough mods to try all the ideas buzzing around my head.
Heat treatment brings a whole new colour spectrum to the game, red is next on my list of challenges

My second attempt came out okay, like the pattern the moss left but I'm not happy with how I suspended it, as i have an uneven finish on the back.
However, it's a much hardier finish than the first with as much detail.
have just clear coated it,and all i can say is WOW,will post a new pic in the morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/1/15)

That little seahorse looks right at home on there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/1/15)

very fine work there @Necris 
mod looks stunning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (15/1/15)

Greetings all.
The anarchist is up once again.
First scraped the patina off, liked it so much I clear coated it.
Lo and behold, the zna and the anarchist have the same threading. 





Liked that, but had already mixed my pink salt, supersaturated and let stand for almost 2 weeks (not needed, just anecdotal)









Sanded her down with 220 grit and lined the threads with vase line. 
Tub has also been up sized. 
Sprinkled pink salt and some mustard powder on the bottom and sprayed with the above ammonia mix.





Added some mustard to leave a spot for a temp tattoo.
And then sprinkled lightly with bicarb to add some deep browns.










Will update as I move along, will be getting decent clear coat and searching for some 2000 grit sandpaper tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris (15/1/15)

Sprayed with salt mix again and rotated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/1/15)

Already loving the colours peeking through. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (16/1/15)

Necris said:


> Sprayed with salt mix again and rotated.



That Blue tho... 

Amazing stuff dude


----------



## Marzuq (16/1/15)

this colors is going to be beautiful.


----------



## Necris (16/1/15)

Came out nicely in my opinion. Will be getting clear and the temp tattoo today










Will get a pic in daylight.seems a lot bluer to the eye

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/1/15)

thats unique.. Looks real good


----------



## Necris (16/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> thats unique.. Looks real good


The big copper spot is contrast for the temp tattoo, painted it on in the shape of the design....forgot they apply face down so the intended tattoo is now reversed.
Will get another pack today, they are dirt cheap


----------



## Marzuq (16/1/15)

Necris said:


> The big copper spot is contrast for the temp tattoo, painted it on in the shape of the design....forgot they apply face down so the intended tattoo is now reversed.


thats not a train smash. all in the name of science..


----------



## Necris (16/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> thats not a train smash. all in the name of science..


I have become a patina snob, will most probably redo again just to stream line the process
Found some interesting reactions using mustard powder and bicarb during the process


----------



## Marzuq (16/1/15)

Necris said:


> I have become a patina snob, will most probably redo again just to stream line the process
> Found some interesting reactions using mustard powder and bicarb during the process



interesting. Ive been following this thread just to see what else you can come up with. Keep at is as we are all learning alot from your experimentation.
Big thanks for that


----------



## ESH (16/1/15)

Now that's a work of art, and unique too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (17/1/15)

Out of interest. Pnp cheap clear lacquer to compare mod sprayed with rustloleum semi gloss clear









No sanding on either paint types

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Necris (17/1/15)

Tidied things up a bit with 1200 grit sandpaper and have given another coat of clear.
I have a new project in mind already.


----------



## Necris (24/1/15)

#ineedmorecoppermods

Screwing the tube into the zna i didnt account for the added width and took a chunk of the clear off.
Resanded and am in stage 2 of a 3 stage process involving mustard,ammonia,pink salt and bicarb.

First fume with ammonia mustard and pink salt mix done.resanded the spots where i had mustard and have wrapprd it in an onion bag for a snakeskin effect.
Goes well with the temp tattoo i have in mind for it.





Decals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferdi (24/1/15)

Great stuff dude. Looks awesome. 

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Necris (8/2/15)

Soooo....this isnt ever really over now is it.

Snakeskin patina underway.
6 hour bleach fume,6 hour ammonia and salt fume(seperate tubs,do not mix bleach and ammonia)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (9/2/15)

Drying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (9/2/15)

bleh,mustrad just seems to result in me losing my patina's
wont be using it again next time.
not entirely unhappy,but certainly not what i had intended
Back into the fume chamber it goes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (9/2/15)

Necris said:


> bleh,mustrad just seems to result in me losing my patina's
> wont be using it again next time.
> not entirely unhappy,but certainly not what i had intended
> Back into the fume chamber it goes


Stunning for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (9/2/15)

Thanks @Andre
The bleach fume wasnt as successful at bringing out black as i had hoped and acetone does not dossolve mustard.
Scraping off the mustard removed almost all the black.

Have an idea using novelty stockings i want to try next.
Also trying out an engine enamel clear coat.lacquer doesnt harden to my liking


----------



## Necris (9/2/15)

Trying a different wrap,its a weave cap to be exact.R10 at the local asian shop.

No mustard this time.
Ammonia and salt only

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/15)

I love this thread @Necris, this is stuff I've wanted to do for a while but just never get around to it. I really enjoy seeing the result of all this experimentation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (9/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I love this thread @Necris, this is stuff I've wanted to do for a while but just never get around to it. I really enjoy seeing the result of all this experimentation
> 
> View attachment 21094


Only a pleasure,getting into new and interesting methods daily,have a queue forming.
Alcohol ink still on the list.
Need to find a decent supply of quality temp tattoos


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/15)

Necris said:


> Only a pleasure,getting into new and interesting methods daily,have a queue forming.
> Alcohol ink still on the list.
> Need to find a decent supply of quality temp tattoos


Give these okes a buzz, I bought some waterslide decal paper from them a few years ago. You print on it and make decals just like the ones you get in scale model kits. Don't know if they still stock it but it's worth a shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (9/2/15)

Will check it out from pc,not seeing a link from tapatalk

Pretty tempted to dry this round,looking awesome 
Fly to jhb again tomorrow(unnanounced) so i either dry it or leave it the chamber until thursday


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/15)

Necris said:


> Will check it out from pc,not seeing a link from tapatalk
> 
> Pretty tempted to dry this round,looking awesome
> Fly to jhb again tomorrow(unnanounced) so i either dry it or leave it the chamber until thursday


My bad, forgot to paste the link in 

Here it is... http://www.chemosol.co.za/

Try these guys too http://www.xpressgraphx.co.za/

Neither of them have the stuff on their sites so you'll need to call 'em

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (14/2/15)

Forgot to post my interim results here.









Have given it one coat of clear and will sabd between the "scales" and do a second process,probably alcohol ink

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Necris (15/2/15)

Sanded in between and popped it back in the fume chamber

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (15/2/15)

sick as tits , bloody awesome bud


----------



## Necris (15/2/15)

shabbar said:


> sick as tits , bloody awesome bud


Thanks,i like it so far.
hopefully i get what im after.
Added some bicarb to the clear areas,helps bring out dark blues and rinses easily in acetone.
Power just went off,so lets hope i manage to leave it alone long enough

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris (15/2/15)

looking like the ammonia has eaten through the clear coat,the scales are fading fast...oh well,never said it was an exact science ;p


----------



## Necris (16/2/15)

a night in the chamber wrapped in some potato bag netting,sprinkled with bicarb and left.didnt really have a huge affect.

i seem to have to have created a digital camo style.
I like it,still drying.will see what we are dealing with this afternoon








Different light

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/2/15)

Necris said:


> a night in the chamber wrapped in some potato bag netting,sprinkled with bicarb and left.didnt really have a huge affect.
> 
> i seem to have to have created a digital camo style.
> I like it,still drying.will see what we are dealing with this afternoon
> ...


Dayum that looks nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (16/2/15)

Clear coat going on,baking should clear up the fogginess nicely,but will darken the blues




Left my can of clear in the sun for a week and everything is coming out cloudy





Got some copper sheeting to play with,will be trying a simple bracelet first...the possibilities end only with my imagination and attention span


----------



## Necris (2/3/15)

Experimenting with polyurethane clear coat...bling bling.





Harder to work with,DO NOT SHAKE IT.
but wow...once its on
First badly done coat done by brush.now we wait 24 hrs and wet sand before apply coat no 2










Mds couriers didnt deliver my stingray today so no new patina update..wasted a day of 2 days leave in town...@#$$/ you collivery.will never use you again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/3/15)

Necris said:


> Experimenting with polyurethane clear coat...bling bling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic!


----------



## Necris (3/3/15)

Stingray sanded and engravings filled with nail polish.once dry i will sand away excess polish and patina.






Built a new fume chamber

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris (3/3/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Looks fantastic!


Thanks bud,the pu is a real b!@# to work with but looks to leave a really nice finish.
Second coat is on and drying,looks like a water droplet snuck in somewhere


----------



## Necris (3/3/15)

Quick tip:
When patina'ing multi tube mods.vaseline is a bain.it melts in the sun and runs all over the patina surface.

Had to rush in with earbuds and mop the vaseline up and gooi mustard to attempt to salvage the spots

Considering masking tape or simply spraying a layer of plasti dip as mask(bought a can dirt cheap)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Necris (3/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (3/3/15)

sooo,dumbass necris has struck again...tried to get the last bit of free heat out of the sun as possible by balancing the fume chamber on a window sill.
i live in PE,this will never do
it was upside down on the paving upon my return.
instead of redoing,i have tried a wrapping method.
i liberated some pine/fir foliage from a tree in my garden,layed that on paper towel and soaked both it ammonia and salt solution.
lay the mod on that,covered in more foliage and wrapped up like an ammonia pancake.
placed that in the bottom of the fume chamber.
will see what we get tomorrow.

FYI:the sosati sticks are a step backwards.have to handle the tube to turn.
will have to find cork somewhere,i'm a beer drinker and no craft shops have corks anymore.
maybe rubber stoppers from a science supply?

But..polyurethane is the way forward so far...the gloss is amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (5/3/15)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Necris (5/3/15)

First coat of clear on and drying.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## whatalotigot (5/3/15)

This looks great man, Good caking of the blue. Be careful with that patina. Dont brush just rinse off with ammonia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (5/3/15)

whatalotigot said:


> This looks great man, Good caking of the blue. Be careful with that patina. Dont brush just rinse off with ammonia


Thanks bud,Acetone i assume?
ammonia would see me starting again.
I had to brush a bit to get the nail polish out of the engraving hence a blank spot or 3,but i have matched the spottiness across all 3 pieces at least.

Started with clear coat earlier.
On about coat 3 now.will leave it to dry and wet sand as the day progresses.


----------



## whatalotigot (5/3/15)

well. whatever liquid you were using. Be is acetone or ammonia. when I cleaned mine off before drying. I just rinsed it off with ammonia ( I used that) and it pulled the cake down to a smoothness on the surface. Good luck with clear coat. 

Which clear are you using? lots of thin coats. Plenty of dry inbetween


----------



## Necris (5/3/15)

whatalotigot said:


> well. whatever liquid you were using. Be is acetone or ammonia. when I cleaned mine off before drying. I just rinsed it off with ammonia ( I used that) and it pulled the cake down to a smoothness on the surface. Good luck with clear coat.
> 
> Which clear are you using? lots of thin coats. Plenty of dry inbetween


Brave man.Rinsing in ammonia will dissolve the patina further imo,acetone dissolves salts but doesnt touch the patina.
In fact i know of methods where the threads are left bare.clear is applied and ammonia or vinegar is used to clean patina from the threads


----------



## whatalotigot (5/3/15)

hmm. it worked well for me. My process was different you yours I think in terms of drying and time. but my end result was great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris (5/3/15)

The method i use is basically following the McCoy method.

I have learnt a huge amount from a group called patina mods on facebook,some seriously talented guys on there
https://www.youtube.com/user/theronjclark/videos


----------



## Necris (5/3/15)

@whatalotigot
Missed your question on the clear.
I have tried rustoleum clear semi gloss and gloss,braemar paints polyurethane enamel clear and a cheapy Pick N Pay can of Spectra Spray Clear lacquer.
The Stingray is being sprayed with the spectra.

Rustoleum: tends to stay soft long after its drying period,some online claim it has a 30 day curing time before hard to the touch.
Spectra:Seems thinner than the Rustoleum,half the price.dries faster and gives a less gummy finish,did notice it chipped when dropped though,where rustoleum just dented)
Much trickier to get to build up to a "glassy layer",mostly seems to almost soak in rather than glob on over the patina.
Polyurethane Enamel:This is the mac daddy of clears a i understand it,I applied with a brush and am now on wet sand number 3.
Also appears to have a long drying time.
baking it in the oven results in a sticky gooey mess(currently sanding out the resulting runs...!@#$%^&)


----------



## Necris (5/3/15)

whatalotigot said:


> hmm. it worked well for me. My process was different you yours I think in terms of drying and time. but my end result was great.


I agree,certainly did come out nicely.
My method is called
" necris's oooh-whatwillhappen-if-i-did-this method".
I have even mixed bleach and ammonia which is a HUGE no no. 
What clear did you use as a matter of interest


----------



## Necris (6/3/15)

Aaaand i stuffed it up.
Officially will never use spectra clear again.flaked off like paper this morning carrying the patina along.
No matter.suspect preppinh with 1000 grit also makes for a slippery surface for the patina to form.

Onwards and upwards...lets start again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (10/3/15)

This method used the amminia salt mix with a cup of white vinegar.
Much finer patina with interesting greens and golds.
On coat 4 of clear at tye moment.
Spray at 7pm and leave overnight spray again at 7am qnd repeat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris (10/3/15)

Quick polish with mr min for a photo.
Leaving to east london tomorrow so it will have a few days rest before wet sanding starts,tattoo is applied and final coats sprayed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Necris (10/3/15)

This is the anarchist tube in action on a loaner zna 50w.
Not happy with the clear polyurethane but do like the patina.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (10/3/15)

Necris said:


> Quick polish with mr min for a photo.
> Leaving to east london tomorrow so it will have a few days rest before wet sanding starts,tattoo is applied and final coats sprayed


Love that colour - stunning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (10/3/15)

Necris said:


> Quick polish with mr min for a photo.
> Leaving to east london tomorrow so it will have a few days rest before wet sanding starts,tattoo is applied and final coats sprayed


That looks incredible!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (10/3/15)

Thanks guys.i have a number of repeatable patina processes done and dusted.want to get into heated patina's next.
still searching for the right clear coat unfortunately.hoping my more patient approach yields results.they dont cure hard and transportation in a bag or car cup holder ruins the clear.
Lookimg for rustoleum clear engine enamel

Also multi tube mods are painful.doing sections makes for an uneven pattern and clear coat.
Doing it in 18650 mode locks it into 18650 mod.unscrewing the tubes will wreck both patina and clear

Considering getting a reo door from @Oupa and playing with nickel and then copper plating
Unless some fortunate member has a spare brass door anywhere


----------



## Necris (15/3/15)

Turns out "Tool in a can" is also paint stripper in a can.





How frikken annoying.
Now I have to soak off clear and put it back in the fume chamber to fill that damn spot.another weeks worth of spraying and sanding. Ag.@@##$/


----------



## Necris (15/3/15)

Fire and ice multi stage patina


----------



## Necris (15/3/15)

Rinsed and ready for second 30 min mustard "flame" fume.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (17/3/15)

My latest result,2 coats of clear.
Not quite what i was after but i got colours i have never gotten before,so we are learning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (17/3/15)

this had a bit of a twist to it
the first fume as pictured in the earlier post was a pink salt,ammonia and vinegar mixture.
i diluted the2 teaspoons mustard with a drop or two of vinegar until gel consistency,pourable is bad as it will run off.

i then rinsed again as pictured above and reapplied mustard without vinegar dilution.
rinsed after 45 minutes,applied vaseline in the "flame" areas i didnt want patina.
immediately noticed olives and purples as the vaseline fumed...interesting.
angled the fume chamber to make sure all runoff went towards the bottom flame area and not towards the blue(now green)
and lo and behold...oranges?

I like tha part around the engraving so much i may sand the rest and hit it with a vinegar ammonia for light blue contrast


----------



## Genosmate (17/3/15)

The work you are doing is great @Necris ,brilliant advice,now we can all have a go,I need to try it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (26/4/15)

Some teasers of my latest patina's.
An Anarchist and 2 stingrays

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/4/15)

Necris said:


> Some teasers of my latest patina's.
> An Anarchist and 2 stingrays


Looking good there @Necris, love those colours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (26/4/15)

Thanks @BumbleBee
Have been experimenting with a new method as well as a new fume mix.
Vinegar makes for a brittle patina but gives the yellows,oranges and greens.
So its about getting enough vinegar in the mix to colour,but not enough to soften the finish.vinegar patina is extremely fine,so wipes off under water when rinsing.this gives you the burnt copper exposed bits.
Its a process,but works well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (26/4/15)

Stunning stuff, you are now getting quite professional!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (26/4/15)

Much appreciated.
But i havent even scratched the surface.this is a pic from a fb group.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (26/4/15)

Necris said:


> Much appreciated.
> But i havent even scratched the surface.this is a pic from a fb group.


Wow, I see what you mean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (26/4/15)

Andre said:


> Wow, I see what you mean.


The artistry in some of those pictures is beyond me.but i have focussed on, mastered and improvised the sisal method as shown top right.
I struggle to get the bare copper "flame" type as shown bottom right in the last 2.
That will be my next attempt.the darker patinas involve more complex chemicals and some heat so a proper work area will be in order.
I still need to fimd someone who xan cut custom vinyl stickers.have a contact in the US but shipping is insane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (26/4/15)

Im so falling in love with this patina
This one is for @6ghost9.








Here is my current stingray.added a decal and hit it with a coat of clear or two.will wet sand both tomorrow






Anarchist clear coat done.now it hangs in a cupboard for a week to cure.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee (26/4/15)

Beautiful, those intricate patterns and details are insane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heinrich (26/4/15)

I want one too!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (27/4/15)

Had a wee wet sanding cock up.
Had a perfect finish...except for one overspray ripple.





Tried to take a shortcut.





And learnt my lesson






Anyway...onwards





Playing with some copper sheeting too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Necris (27/4/15)

pretty happy with these two,now they dry for a week or two,depending on the weather

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Necris (28/4/15)

Playing around with combining methods.this is a variation on sisal and dragon scale methods.





Results this morning

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Necris (28/4/15)

Third coat of clear on.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (28/4/15)

I like this one the most

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Necris (28/4/15)

Much appreciated.i think so too.i wont lie,pretty proud of this one.
i had the original inventors of both the dragon scale and sisal methods waiting with baited breath to see the results of my hybrid.pretty awesome having the entire patina mods admin staff watching my post 



aim high or don't bother 
call me crazy,but the more i look at it,the more i want to redo it,i want more sisal patterning,more definition on the scales.will get some copper tubing and new netting for the long weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (2/5/15)

A few more techniques in trial stages,some work,some need work.

Top is a stingray,the rest is 22mm copper tube for practice and sample tubes.




















First CA glue clear coats went okay.then while cleaning ths inside with a wire brush in drill i was greeted by my dog,with a solid ear encompassing lick.
The drill went mal and flung it across the courtyard.




That ice blue and white patina will be next up.found those colours by accident last run.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Necris (3/5/15)

Some more sample tubes and one mal kop idea.





Trying to get the patteen of the leaf veins going.its on stage 2 of 3 stage patina at the moment.





Back to basic on one tube.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/5/15)

Necris said:


> Some more sample tubes and one mal kop idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh interesting idea with the leaves, hope it comes out with all those fine details


----------



## Necris (3/5/15)

Leaf seems to be too soft.need something with more defined veigns.
Wrapped it in another creeper i found for a final natural texture and now it can fume.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/5/15)

Necris said:


> Leaf seems to be too soft.need something with more defined veigns.
> Wrapped it in another creeper i found for a final natural texture and now it can fume.


Still looks good though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (3/5/15)

Testing medium viscosity CA glue.
Bit of learning curve.find it's chipping heavily.
Awesome finish tho.
8 coats in an hour and its ready to sand.

CA sanded with 1000,1200 and then 2000.






the edges still need some figuring out on the technique .





Looks rough before all the coats are applied.chips like a bastard too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Necris (3/5/15)

seriously annoyed,putting my stingray back together i noticed the drill driven flight across the courtyard did serious damage,rim is bent and threads are stuffed.
top wont screw on,bugger.
need another copper mod,but will keep messing with the copper tubing,somewhat cheaper,if entirely unvapeable


----------



## Silver (4/5/15)

Love the background in your pics @Necris

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Necris (4/5/15)

Silver said:


> Love the background in your pics @Necris


Thank Silver,i have been wanting to move out of this rapidly failing house for 4 years,that view captivates me daily.
my lawn ends in a 30cm high wooden pole fence and the rest is bush,beach and water as far as the eye can see.




dont think i will be happy in another place,hard on the damn wallet,but good for the soul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/5/15)

Not sure what is "rapidly failing" about that house, but i tell you what, it looks like a rapidly winning house to me - at least the view does. 

For us folk caught up in the concrete jungle in JHB, we look at that view of yours and it just instantly triggers thoughts of paradise...

If only...


----------



## Necris (4/5/15)

seaside living takes its toll.
tv left off for 2 weeks plus stands a decent chance of not switching on again,same goes for stored computer components.
went away for a week,came home and tv had blue vertical stripes for 2 days!
plastic light fittings generally crumble when changing globes,so they are replaced with ceramic when u change a globe.
geyser element last on average 7 months,if its wooden,it rots,metal...rusts.

However...i moved here from a bachelor flat in noordwyk.my view was 1m of paving and a precast wall.
I do get it...daily


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/15)

Necris said:


> seaside living takes its toll.



I understand 100% I moved inland for exactly that reason! I used to have to keep a case of Video Cards handy because they used to pop often! being on the beachfront takes a massive toll on your electronics!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necris (9/5/15)

Recap of my latest few.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Necris (11/5/15)

this weekends tester tubes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## stevie g (11/5/15)

so if I move to the Scottish coast ill need to invest in another mech mod.


----------



## Necris (25/5/15)

Sooo...loadshedding,then cable theft...i have created these.seems that darkness does my patinas good.

These have been CA coated and are pre sanding and polishing.








My personal favourite.








Wish some of these were on mods...but alas...copper tube testers

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Necris (31/5/15)

Busy with a few new ones and finishing CA glue coating on a few more.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Necris (31/5/15)

Brass drip tip got some patina lovin.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Necris (22/7/15)

winter has been slowing down the patina process,more browns and blacks from the cold 
I find video does a better job at capturing the finer detail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (6/1/16)

wow,been a while

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Necris (6/1/16)

great pic that was,terrible idea,i had a crunchy smpl switch for the drive home.
here is its twin,done for @Maxxis ,pic by him too

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Maxxis (6/1/16)

And I still love mine so much!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

